

Wikileaks' Leaks Leaked: Newspaper Has All the Cables - shawndumas
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/npaper_has_access_to_all_wikileaks_diplomatic_cables.php

======
steveklabnik
I thought that they gave the Big 2 papers the entire dump, and they decided
not to publish them all?

